# THG Gets Her Hands Dirty



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 9, 2012)

Well, here is the start of my dirt adventure.  I was really limited on my choices of a starting soil.  I ended up with some Kellogg's because it was available and it is one of the soils Mandala recommends.  I got all the other dry ingredients mixed up and waiting for the soil and castings.  This mix is going into the composter.  Below that I have 2 totes filled with a milder mixture--2 of the mixes in Ozzy's post on organic soil mixtures--these are LC's.  One I used coir and the other the Kellogg's soil along with castings, perlite, and the organic food source.  This will also be used to start veggy and flower seeds indoors.

I started a few seeds that I had lying around to give this a try.  I started some Aurora Indica, Government Mule (a Deep Chunk x G13 cross Cannacopia put out a while ago), a few of a cross that was gifted to me by a friend, and a few of the Attitude freebies--the NL x BB, the Veneno, and the Hobbit (an auto that I will pass on to a friend for his first grow).  These will be transferred to Solo cups when big enough, ultimately being planted in 3 gal grow bags.  None of these are fem seeds except the Attitude freebies, so I will have to cull out the males.   I don't really have a veg spot set up for them yet.....

I will take any and all suggestions.  It has been many many years since I have done anything in dirt, and never anything organically.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 9, 2012)

:woohoo: *THG*---you are gonna have a blast---much mojo your way


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 9, 2012)

Welcome to the dirty side! This is gonna be fun. You will rock it!


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 9, 2012)

WOOT, Congrats on coming to the dirty side of things!

Mass mojo for taking the leap, I plan on doing the opposite, Going from soil to DWC or an E&F.


----------



## Locked (Mar 9, 2012)

Sweet....I hve always wanted to try Organic. Good luck and green mojo THG.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 9, 2012)

Well that is what being prepared before you pop the seed done right. Enjoy THG hope you keep us updated + pics.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Mar 9, 2012)

Good luck THG, im going to be using my super soil in the next couple weeks, cant wait.

Your compost tumbler is awesome, i wish i had the spare parts and mechanical ability to make one.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks all.  I will just be starting the cook, so I am hoping that the mixture has done its thing by the time I am ready to put these into 12/12.  I am hoping for a shorter veg as these are going into a closet without as much headroom as my other closet.  They all are a more indica dominant plant so I believe that I will have enough room.

I think that this is going to be fun.  I am also going to be using some of the soils for veggies and flowers.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 10, 2012)

:yay:

you Dirty Girl


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 10, 2012)

Yual be on a trail of fun THG hopin yur new trail walked be takin yual were you wants to be goin! My spirit wishes yurs fun and interestin things along yur way.

BWD


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 12, 2012)

This is going to be fun! Im IN!


----------



## umbra (Mar 12, 2012)

well, well, well...you've come to the darkside...land of alchemy and witches brew. Its as much art as it is science. The little beasties will dig your vibe. :icon_smile:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 23, 2012)

Here is a 2 week update.  The seedlings were moved to solo cups about a week ago.  Snapped this picture of them today when I watered them.  They look to be doing fine.  They are planted in an organic potting soil with a bit of this and that in it and some perlite.  When I transplant into the 3 gal grow bags, I will use some of the super soil that has been cooking a couple of weeks now.


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 23, 2012)

WOHOO! Looking great THG.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 23, 2012)

Once their in the larger pots. You can go days and days without even peaking on them. All the while not ever having to worry about PH or PPM. Simply does not get easier than that.


----------



## WannaBgrower (Mar 27, 2012)

Are you going from the "solo" straight to the 3 gal? Or are there some sizes in between?


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 27, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Once their in the larger pots. You can go days and days without even peaking on them. All the while not ever having to worry about PH or PPM. Simply does not get easier than that.




:yeahthat:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 27, 2012)

WannaBgrower said:
			
		

> Are you going from the "solo" straight to the 3 gal? Or are there some sizes in between?



Yes, I will go from the solo cups to the 3 gal grow bags.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 27, 2012)

:yay: :smoke1: :48:


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 28, 2012)

:ciao: THG  Have any satori cuts ready for soil?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 28, 2012)

I took a couple of cuts, but they are not rooted yet.  The Satori that I have going now are in DWC.


----------



## DiamondJim420 (Apr 25, 2012)

Are you gonna do a SOG, SCROG, or other?


----------



## Jericho (Apr 26, 2012)

THG, Whats happening in the dirt?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 26, 2012)

I will try and snap some pictures today.  They seem to be doing okay.  I worried about the color on some of them, but they do look healthy.  I flipped them to 12/12 2 days ago.  They are not all sexed, but I don't have a huge amount of room in the closet they are in, so I am giving them some encouragement.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 26, 2012)

Nasty stay indoors weather today.  We had a micro burst last night that toppled several trees around me.  Had a customer call me and ask me to go check their place....a large tree had uprooted and gone completely through their snow roof.  I couldn't tell whether it had compromised the home or not, but told them to get ahold of their insurance agent.  It has been pouring buckets ever since.

So, I watered my dirt kids today and snapped some pics.  I have 12 plants in a there right now.  There are 2 freebie fems (keeping my fingers crossed and looking at them everyday) with 10 reg plants.  So after they sex and I weed the boys out, I should have enough room.  It is a 2 x 6 closet, but I hate to try and make a 600W reach 6'.  They are occupying a little under 4' x 2' now.  The color on some of them is great, on others it looks a little light, but not enough to be concerned.  I have some light bleaching from having the light too close.  I rotated the plants today also--the trays in the middle went to the end and the end trays to the middle.


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 26, 2012)

:woohoo: i knew you had it in you---right on *THG*---how do you like playing in the dirt


----------



## Jericho (Apr 26, 2012)

Looking really good THG. Will be good to see how many you can grow in that space since its same area in size as mine and i want to start 12/12s.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 26, 2012)

Yual gots green hair and a very green thumb pilgremess! Very nice work yual do with yur ladies. Cant wait til yual show the harvest

BWD


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks all--I'm liking the dirt.  I do have a ways to go though....so, I'm not going to get too cocky.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 26, 2012)

Yual doin just fine Mamme keep on doin what yur doin be all fine no doubt in my mind yual have vast know hows and seen yur post replies to knows enough that you in fact knows enough! Happy havestin! Cause yual goin to get there. Ifin yual dont cook in the dirt what is yur main way ifin yual dont mind me askin?

BWD


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 26, 2012)

Well, thanks BWD.  I have been running hydro (DWC) for many many years (since 98).  LOL--I'm a plumber and going with hydro just seemed a cool way for me to grow.  Now I am getting interested in outdoor veggie gardening and just decided to do the whole organic dirt thing.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 26, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Well, thanks BWD. I have been running hydro (DWC) for many many years (since 98). LOL--I'm a plumber and going with hydro just seemed a cool way for me to grow. Now I am getting interested in outdoor veggie gardening and just decided to do the whole organic dirt thing.


 
Well good fur ya mamme! Yual be likin the dirt trail reckon for sure. Be mighty good get outdoor and feed yur flash true vitimin c and be gettin some fresh air to lung. Yual go girl! Build fire while yur at it and I be on the way with the shine.

BWD


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 30, 2012)

Sexed the plants today and ended up with 7 girls.  Two of these were freebie fem seeds from attitude, so I ended up with a 50/50 male/female ratio.

I'm happy with how my organics are doing.  Thanks NV--it is so nice to "just water".

Here are the girls in order:

1st pic - Seed from a buddy on the left--a K2 Agent Orange cross I believe, an Aurora Indica on the right

2nd pic - An Aurora Indica on left, Government Mule on right(a Cannacopia cross of G13 x Deep Chunk)

3rd pic - The freebie fems NL x BB on left and Veneno on right

4th pic - Another K2 x AO from my buddy

BWD--I do spend all the time outdoors that I can.  Nothing like sunshine and clean mountain air to set you right.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 30, 2012)

Lookin good yual should be proud fur sure. As for clean air yes be gettin my share of it too well until I start haulin off me pipe then it be a different type air be breathin 

BWD


----------



## Irish (Apr 30, 2012)

looks great thg...what are you feeding with in flower? 

rainy here. hindering all outdoor activity. i can never wait to start prepping my veggie garden each spring. (have'nt started yet. been freezing still). looks good for a warm up though this week with chance of rain each day entire week...

do you make compost? if you stick with organics, its the way to go. i make big piles right on the ground next to my gardens every summer. whatever is left over after winter i use as a starter next year. that way i always have fresh medium to use each fall/winter grow...(i don't grow during summer indoors). today is actually my final day of the indoor season. four plants left to harvest. 

i grrow in bags too. i like them. i like them alot better than air pots. (no need to water daily). i only water once a week in them in both veg and flower. i soak them when i do...

i've grown in both water and dirt. i like both ways, but organic taste is hard to beat...once its set up, it pretty much takes care of itself...

you're doing great...(hey, did you build the compost barrel?) first time i ever seen one indoors. lol...peace...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 30, 2012)

I am feeding them nothing--all the goodies are in the soil.  I don't know if I am going to have to add any nutes--this mix is supposed to feed all the way through flowering.

It is still freezing here, too.  I built a fire this morning to ward off the cold.  I am making raised beds for my veggies as I have horrible "dirt" here, I think rocks and clay sum it up.  I am also itching to go.

Yes, I built several compost barrels.  I have a compost barrel (55 gal) outside that I just recently started.  I also have red worms going.  The "inside" tumbler is a 30 gal and was for mixing NV's organic mix in.  I still have some in there that I have not used yet.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 30, 2012)

Did it cook for you, the soil I mean? Mine hasn't reached cooking temps yet and wonder what I did wrong.  My pansy's love  the new soil. I didn't think i should use it till it gets hot. hmm.  

Your growing lots of stuff I haven't heard of so it will be fun to see what you think. 
Looking good up there!


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 30, 2012)

They all look happy, healthy, and perky! How are you finding the difference between hydro and soil? I'm gonna try my hand at a couple of DWC I think my next time around to get the hang of things.

Can't wait to see all the different ladies all grown up! Green Mojo!


----------



## Irish (Apr 30, 2012)

guess i'm slow and missed this was a super soil grow...sorry...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 1, 2012)

Rosebud, I had it inside, but it did not seem to get very hot.  I decided to give it a try regardless as I didn't think I did anything wrong.  And so far, everything is fine.  I have 3 Beyond the Brain that started DWC that I put into this soil.  They are about 6 weeks into flowering and still doing great with no added nutes, teas, etc.

PartyBro, I am liking this soil.  Generally, I have my master bath shower full of buckets of nute solution 2-3 days a week.  I really takes a couple of days to get things like they should be with hydro.  I am liking the not worrying about pH and keeping correct ppms levels.


----------



## nouvellechef (May 1, 2012)

Looks good. Just make sure to keep the medium moist. I tend to water, less, more often, rather than a saturation. Letting the medium get to dry will wreak havoc on the life in the soil. Throwing things all outta balance.


----------



## Grower13 (May 4, 2012)

Show us the Gravedigger and Bourbon St. that you have going along the way too. 


:48:


----------



## OGKushman (May 4, 2012)

those pics look great! new page time for new pics THG! 

:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 4, 2012)

I will--they are still small.  I will be planting them into party cups soon.  What I did with the first soil run I did was use a milder mixture than NVs when I transplanted into party cups.  It is one of LC's mixes that Ozzy posted.  When I put them into the grow bags, I used about a 25% mixture of NV' super soil with what I call my "base mix" which is a mixture of organic potting soil, perlite, and peat moss.  They have been given no extra nutrients, teas, or foliar sprays and are looking fine.

I also have 3 Beyond the Brain that I started hydro and then put into soil.  These are about 2-3 weeks away from harvest and showing no signs of deficiencies, except the normal yellowing of the leaves as N is used.

I probably have been letting my soil dry out too much between waterings.  Thanks for the tip NV!

Thanks OG.  I'm not sure they have changed enough in the past 4 days to warrant new pics.  However, when the lights go on tonight, I will try and get some pics of the BTB.  They are doing good, especially for plants I vegged in hydro and transplanted to super soil.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 9, 2012)

It has been 10 days since I sexed the plants.  I figured I'd update. 

The last pic is the new babies I have going--mostly Gravedigger and Bourbon St.  I have a few Mandala strains thrown in there and two of the Attitude freebies--OG Kush and Fruity Chronic Juice.  LOL--I am checking them every day.


----------



## powerplanter (May 10, 2012)

Found ya THG.  I'm in.  Your plants look great.  Stay safe.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 11, 2012)

The seedlings on the left and the 2 on the top in the right tray are the Gravedigger and the Bourbon St.  The Bourbon St on the right upper side was a twin.  I am not even going to attempt to split it.  I'll just treat it like a topped plant.


----------



## Wetdog (May 14, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Looks good. Just make sure to keep the medium moist. I tend to water, less, more often, rather than a saturation. Letting the medium get to dry will wreak havoc on the life in the soil. Throwing things all outta balance.


:yeahthat: :goodposting:   +rep

Been noticing the same thing over the last year or so and have been more careful with the 'dry' part of the wet/dry cycle.

Been hesitant to mention it though except to experienced growers. For noobs or inexperienced growers it would be a surefire invitation to overwatering. 
IfyaknowhatImean.:holysheep: 

Sometimes they have a hard time with the difference between moist and wet/soggy.:hubba: 

Wet


----------



## drfting07 (May 14, 2012)

^ agreed


----------



## dekgib (May 14, 2012)

Nice skills :icon_smile:


----------



## akhockey (May 15, 2012)

Good to see you trying organics THG. Looking good. Once you get the mix figured out its so easy its almost boring! thats why I do both.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 16, 2012)

The dirt babies are doing well.  I am really liking the organics.  I will be curious to see if I detect any difference in taste.  I think they are growing as well and as fast as any hydro plants. 

I started some Master Kush seeds.  LOL--necessity is the mother of invention...I discovered that I was out of rapid rooters, so I just made some little pots from newspaper.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 16, 2012)

those truly are smart pots thg---so nice to see you enjoying the dirt---


----------



## bho_expertz (May 16, 2012)

Very nice THG. They look really good :aok:


----------



## Rosebud (May 16, 2012)

Can you believe the way it tastes in the vape? You will have to do a side by side vape comparison of hydro vs dirt. I don't know how you can taste anything but smoke after you vape a while.

I am so happy you like the dirt.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 16, 2012)

looking great *hempgodess*....great idea on the newspapper cups...curious how well they will hold up...Ive smoked both hydro and organics...and IMO..organics taste way better..mojo for the grow

take care and be safe


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 16, 2012)

I love my vape sooooooo much.  I pulled some test buds off the Beyond the Brain.  They spent several weeks in hydro and then were transplanted into the supersoil.  Even without a cure, the BTB is tasting wonderful.  However, I didn't have the vaporizer when I last smoked some.

I'm really so glad that I am liking the dirt, too.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 16, 2012)

Dirt be natures blood and glad yual have takin care in it cause blood in anythin be only life. MJ life be good with benifit. Be might high right now and sorry ifin I am somewhere aint suppose to be. Love to all friends.

BWD

Nice work THG yual have wild skills in the bush, oops mean dirt


----------



## puasurfs (May 17, 2012)

Excellent read THG~

Just got caught up on ur GJ and ready to ride along on ur organic adventure! They look beautiful, healthy, and happy!


----------



## SquidyPacheco (May 18, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> The dirt babies are doing well.  I am really liking the organics.  I will be curious to see if I detect any difference in taste.  I think they are growing as well and as fast as any hydro plants.
> 
> I started some Master Kush seeds.  LOL--necessity is the mother of invention...I discovered that I was out of rapid rooters, so I just made some little pots from newspaper.


 
THG :ciao: Your organic soil grow looks great- greenest of mojo to ya.. Organics done right is a beautiful thing you look like you got it.. :rofl: great idear with pots-I used to use news paper pots to transport starters into their mountain homes..cause i hated carrying pots home.. Just drop  the plant in hole open news paper and walla no pots to carry home .

Aloha
Squidy


----------



## orangesunshine (May 18, 2012)

SquidyPacheco said:
			
		

> THG :ciao: Your organic soil grow looks great- greenest of mojo to ya.. Organics done right is a beautiful thing you look like you got it.. :rofl: great idear with pots-I used to use news paper pots to transport starters into their mountain homes..cause i hated carrying pots home.. Just drop  the plant in hole open news paper and walla no pots to carry home .
> 
> Aloha
> Squidy




yes---i do agree and must say i will never be looking to get my 1 gal pots returned when i give away a bunch of new starts again---they are all going out in newspaper---just got to figure out how to transplant from 1 gal plastic to 1 gal newspaper---thanks *THG*


----------



## moaky (May 27, 2012)

Do you have any plans of giving them teas or some mollasses and kelp to harden them.  Are you going by a regimen at all.  I could see teas helping them get there nuts.  maybe the soil you go has some biology (bacteria, fungus)  the biology is what chelates the nutes unlike salts in your hydro.  im sure you know since your a very experienced grower.  just thought I'd throw some ideas out there.  I know you should be near the end anyways.  luck or mojo as they say


----------



## moaky (May 28, 2012)

I just read recipe. I get it now. I guess the cooking is when the bio starts it's growth. That's. Awesome hope it works for u too


----------



## moaky (Jun 24, 2012)

how did your ladies turn out.  I know im not the only one that would love to see your dirt flowers or did you post somewhere else


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 24, 2012)

I have been having camera problems and am too poor to buy a new one now (I need growing supplies for goodness sakes :giggle: ).  However, my sister is up.  I'll see if I can use hers.  

I had some problems, but believe that this next batch will be better.  I basically ran out of nutes early and everyone dropped most of their fan leaves prematurely.  So, a hotter mix of ss and some teas for this next go around.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 24, 2012)

Snapped a few pics.  

The first has a couple of AIs, the freebie Veneno, and a cross that a buddy of mine had made.

The other pics show the Leprechaun  grow (plus a few others).  I ended up with more males than females this go around.  I have 2 Grave Digger, 3 Bourbon St., a Satori, a Dynamite/Satori, a Safari Mix, an OG Kush freebie, and a Fruity Chronic Juice freebie.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 24, 2012)

Holy Colas!!!!!

Happy plants all around I would say. You got lots going on.


----------



## moaky (Jun 24, 2012)

They do look like they missed a little bit of nutes.  But they still look great nice heavy colas.  Can't wait to here about the product diffrence then hydro... great job


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jun 25, 2012)

moaky said:
			
		

> They do look like they missed a little bit of nutes.  But they still look great nice heavy colas.  Can't wait to here about the product diffrence then hydro... great job



I don't see what you're seeing... the only leaves that look like they might be "deficient" are the one or two underneath everything else that end up yellowing and dying most of the time anyway.

Edit: Ah nevermind, the first photo was what you were talkin about lol

Looking beautiful THG! Those colas are IMMENSE!


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 25, 2012)

Its gotta be hot!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 26, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Its gotta be hot!!



I don't know what you mean by that???????


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 26, 2012)

Just a larger % of SS. I have found 65% of hot, will generally cycle the 22 strains I have had over the years. Some heavy feeders, 80% hot. Nothing less than 50% though.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 26, 2012)

Yual doin just fine lookin me mamme mighty nice 


BWD


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 26, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Snapped a few pics.
> 
> The first has a couple of AIs, the freebie Veneno, and a cross that a buddy of mine had made.
> 
> The other pics show the Leprechaun grow (plus a few others). I ended up with more males than females this go around. I have 2 Grave Digger, 3 Bourbon St., a Satori, a Dynamite/Satori, a Safari Mix, an OG Kush freebie, and a Fruity Chronic Juice freebie.


 
Hey THG :ciao:

Are you culling the males or mayhaps collecting some pollen for a (future) seed run. Nothing like self-sufficiency over consumerism....

And as far yellowed leaves, they're fine, I sometimes burn a few of mine and they always yield pretty decent despite my efforts...lol...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks all.  All advise is greatly appreciated.  LOL--it is so funny to feel like a newbie at my age and after all these years of growing.  However, organics and supersoil is a different game when you are making everything yourself "from scratch".


----------



## umbra (Jun 26, 2012)

so many folks I have spoken with think that ss and organics are the easiest hands off technique there is. Yes it requires a little education, but it pays off over and over again.


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 27, 2012)

:ciao: Umbra!


----------



## puasurfs (Jun 27, 2012)

:ciao: 
 Mornin THG~

WOW on those "monster-colas"! Ur brood is looking mighty delicious! I see soil is most def. agreeing with you! EXCELLENCE, as per usual!


----------



## Ruffy (Jun 29, 2012)

morning all! thg those colas are some fatttt girls. i love the s.s im running & so do the girls, nc posted the % of hot per strain, i have a very heavy feeder & shes very minor loosing some green @ week 6, but over all yours look good & i think for the pro you are youll dial all the girls in in a few rounds. yup id say the easiest growing going, along witha little tlc


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 29, 2012)

Ruffy, I was just checking out your Gravediggers.  They look stellar.  I hope that mine do as well.  They are getting a nice watering with Ozzy's teas tonight when the lights come on.


----------



## Ruffy (Jun 29, 2012)

how many weeks in flower are ya? teas this early with a s soil? im testing my nut hog to see how fast or badly they go yellow this round. last round they went yellow week4-5. 
the g d's are kinda small compared to the others, but the tricks & smells are great 4 more weeks maybe 3. cheers thg & best of luck


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 29, 2012)

I am 2 weeks into flowering.  I ran out of nutes early with the first batch, so I thought I would try some teas along the way.  I am new to this organic stuff, so am kind of learning as I go.

I have 3 Bourbon St, 2 Gravedigger, 1 Satori, 1 Satori/Dynamite,1 Safari Mix, 1 OG Kush (attitude freebie), 1 Fruity Chronic Juice (attitude freebie) in the flowering room.  I have 5 Master Kush, 5 Satori, 5 Beyond the Brain, 4 Ganesh, and 1 OG13 (attitude freebie) vegging now.  Taking care of the inside garden and the outside veggie and flower gardens is taking a lot of time right now.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 30, 2012)

I pulled all the girls out of the closet and gave them a shower--92 degrees and 27% RH today.  I though I would snap some pics.

The bags are labeled, but don't know if they will be legible:

1.  The Attitude Freebies Fruity Chronic Juice and OG Kush
2.  Three Bourbon Street-Leprechaun Seeds
3.  Two Gravedigger-Leprechaun Seeds
4.  A Safari Mix, a Satori, and A Dynamite/Satori cross

I got more stretch than I like on some of these, but hey, it happens.  I am quite happy with the fast bud development.  I flipped these 6-15 to force sexing.  I weeded out the males on the 24th.  The yellow is the HPS light--they are looking a nice healthy green.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 2, 2012)

These have stayed greener this run.  I am about 2-3 weeks out on most of these.  I have all the flowering plants in one closet--trying to concentrate the cooling power I have to one flowering space....it has just been so darned hot for so long.

I have some Mandala strains in veg that I burned with too much ss on the initial transplant.  The OG13 did fine though.  I just need to remember that Mandala strains do not like as hot a soil as some other strains.

I am having a real time getting things to root just now.  I don't know if it is the 15% RH or the heat, but have been struggling to get things to root.....I think I may have to pop some more seeds.

1.  3 Master Kush
2.  2 Bourbon St.
3.  Bourbon St and OG Kush
4.  Satori cross and a Satori
5.  Same as pic 4???? (Duh)
6.  Grave Digger, Safari Mix, Bourbon St.

I've got 2 more Gravediggers going that I apparently didn't snap any pics of or I deleted them....hate it when I'm stupid.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 2, 2012)

:aok: look like it almost party time at THG


----------



## Ruffy (Aug 2, 2012)

looking good thg! ill be mixing up a pile of n.c's mix this weekend for a month long cook actually 6 weeks since thats when ill need it next. im loving these mixes, so easy to grow. up next, white rhino & ubc chemo & more polllin chuckin, well next round


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 2, 2012)

Lookin real good there, Goddess. Keep rockin it 

eace:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 24, 2012)

I just don't know what I am doing wrong.  My veggies loved the supersoil and I had the best vegetable garden in the area.  However, with my indoor grow, it is a different story.  I am just not getting near the growth and yield off the soil plants as I have my hydro ones.  I am not going to throw in the towel, but I am going to fall back and punt.  

This difference was really brought home to me last week.  I had been gone for about 5 days.  I had 15 soil plants in solo cups that were going to be transplanted when I got home.  I had one plant in a hydro unit.  Even though they are about the same age, the hydro plant was 2-3 times larger than the soil plants.  So, Saturday, I took all the soil plants out of their Solo cups and put them into DWC units.  This is always a gamble, but they are doing okay so far.  I snapped this pic Saturday when I transplanted them.  I thought the difference in growth was quite amazing.  There are 6 plants on the left, the hydro plant in the center and and 9 on the right.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 24, 2012)

THG don't despair. My first soil grow was not nearly at par with my DWC grows, but it has started to come around. I still believe that my DWC has faster growth in veg and hopefully will be reverting back once the temps of summer subside. I just cannot do DWC in Summer because of rez temps.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 24, 2012)

That is very strange. I wonder what in the world would make the soil so much smaller. This is very interesting but I am sorry the soil didn't come out better for you. 

Please don't give up on dirt or organics.


----------



## nouvellechef (Sep 24, 2012)

Simply put. You just will not see the growth rates and yield vs hydro. Or Chem nutes for that matter. I switched back to GH3 for last few crops in part because I am getting bored of soil and been wanting to dust off the old ebb and grow buckets anyhow. Clearly I can see a alot of differences. Growth rate, yield, etc. I still believe, maybe cause its in my head, but all the buds I have grown in organic soil, taste different. Better, idk. Would lean to yes. I do however like the burn quality of organic buds.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 24, 2012)

LOL--I really didn't think I would see that much difference.  It is really easier for me to do hydro in the winter as soil is hard to store and deal with when you get a lot of snow, so probably a good time to switch back and I may be making a move in a month or 2.  My outside veggies did sooooo well that I really expected the same from my indoor grows.

It seems like I had some that maybe tasted better, but I had some with not much taste at all.  I don't seem to have any trouble with burn quality, regardless.  It can get hard to tell (remember) taste after 100s of plants.

I'm not giving up, I just need to get a little better and know what does what and what to do when a plant looks off.  This will be winter reading.  

Thanks for chiming in NV.  I value your thoughts.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 24, 2012)

mojo for you *godess*...I know all too well of winter and stored soil:doh:..hard to plant in a frozen block:giggle:..Im all dirt though...I do have a few buckets bubbling with water...does that count?

take care and be safe


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 24, 2012)

It's just a learning curve, Goddess. Really a dramatic difference tho. I'm sure you will figure it out -- you are the Goddess...

Peace


----------



## Ruffy (Sep 24, 2012)

i have less experience than u in soil thg!
from what ive heard it could take 2 days for te roots to hit the the soil, then te overall grow is like 2-3 weeks slower than other hydro style ways.
i dont have a clue, but ill see what happens when i put my girls in n.c's s.s mix in a few weeks for a few good runs. 
i have found using vics s.s week 6 on they seem to loose alot of nuts, even with teas. or the cal im putting in my teas is killing them , lol.
trial & error & ill see how things pan out
best of luck thg. & dont give up


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 5, 2012)

Although this is my dirt thread, I am updating the status of the hydro plant.  I put the hydro girl into 12/12 today.  This is the growth in 12 days...you just got to love it.


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 5, 2012)

I am sure that soon you will be kickin some organic buttox. Leaving the little ones in the cups for a week must have had something to do with the difference shown, but heck, you may just be a hydro girl and have to face that fact 

Peace


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 6, 2012)

Looking sweet THG, at least you can grow.  I'm sitting here with nothing to smoke or grow.  They all look pretty good to me.  lol


----------



## Wetdog (May 22, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I just don't know what I am doing wrong.  My veggies loved the supersoil and I had the best vegetable garden in the area.  However, with my indoor grow, it is a different story.  I am just not getting near the growth and yield off the soil plants as I have my hydro ones.  I am not going to throw in the towel, but I am going to fall back and punt.



It's the indoors/outdoors thing, I've noticed the same thing, using the same soil mix. IDK, I guess the micros just don't work as well indoors? The constant temp/humidity or ??? Might need those fluctuations that you get outside?

But, you're not the Lone Ranger(ett) here. 

Did you ever get your Comfrey going?

Wet


----------



## Rosebud (May 22, 2013)

!2 days growth?  It amazes me that hydro can do so much faster then soil. Are the harvest times different too?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 22, 2013)

No, I never found hydro to be any faster at flowering.  I still take my Satoris at 9 weeks, just like you.


----------



## Rosebud (May 22, 2013)

That is interesting. I have never even considered going hydro. Maybe someday. Bigger harvest?


----------

